# Guard Dog Ammo



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a Glock 27 Subcompact pistol in .40 caliber. 

I've been practicing using Winchester White Box 165 grain FMJ, which has a truncated bullet shape similar to a semi-wadcutter. It is a fairly light shooting round.

My carry ammo has been Winchester PDX1 Defender, which is a 165 grain bonded jacketed hollow point. It feels like a much hotter round, with a louder report and more recoil than the Winchester White Box.

My local gun dealer does not carry this ammo, and he suggested that I try the Federal Guard Dog ammo which is 135 grain. 

I've read up on this ammo and the idea is this: The full jacket encases a blue soft plastic ball. The inside of the jacket is scored, and the ball is backed by a lead bullet. On impact the lead bullet crushes the soft plastic ball which causes the jacket to expand and split open along the score marks. The photos I've seen show almost uniform expansion.

All these brands of ammo feed reliably in my Glock. But the Guard Dog feels significantly lighter in recoil than the Defender ammo and slightly lighter in recoil than the Winchester White Box. This is probably because of the lighter bullet weight (135 gr. vs 165 gr.)

Does anyone know if the short barrel length on the G27 is going to allow sufficient velocity to cause this expansion?

Does anyone have an informed opinion on this ammo.

What makes this perplexing for me is that I shoot the Guard Dog ammo better and more accurately that any of the other types I've tried.


----------

